# "5 'Unusual' Turn Ons for Men & Women"



## JustThisGuy

Really interesting article that I agree with. Only thing missing was the quotation marks around "Unusual" in the title and "Plain" in number 4 on the list.

"Let us leave the beautiful women to men with no imagination" - Marcel Proust

_*1. Glasses.* Says Jeff, posting on the Yelp.com message boards: "Every guy loves a girl in glasses, but women never seem to know that. It's not like we're keeping it a secret - why would we? It'd mean fewer girls in glasses! Some glasses-lover needs to infiltrate Cosmopolitan magazine and get the word out!" For some guys (mostly the lazy ones who grew up watching teen gross-out comedies), glasses connote a nerdy personality and a high IQ, which can have their own intrinsic appeal; others appreciate them as fashion accessories, while still others have a natural affinity for them because spectacle-wearing women remind them of their mothers or early childhood crushes.

*2. Freckles.* Just as the deodorant-producing industrial complex has created legions of denatured, pheromone-free men (it turns out that plenty of women like guys with an earthy, musky scent), the powers-that-be in the cosmetics industry have convinced women that their natural freckles need to be buried under thick slabs of spackle and bronzer. __Tonja Weimer__, writer of the syndicated "Savvy Dating" column, says this is all based on a huge misunderstanding: "Freckles represent being unaffected, natural and relaxed. To some men, they also make a woman appear somewhat 'innocent' and less jaded." If you don't have freckles, try wearing less makeup, which many men also appreciate.

*3. An independent streak.* In my own experience, the worst thing a woman can do - whether it's on a first date or after 20 years of marriage - is subsume her naturally ebullient personality in an effort to be more "accommodating" to her partner and avoid making waves. Most guys like a brisk, good-natured argument, and if you nip this possibility in the bud by constantly replying "I agree" or "Yes, you're right," the relationship (not to mention the conversation) will go absolutely nowhere. On the other hand, though, playing devil's advocate in every conversation just makes you seem combative. So if you find yourself disagreeing more than not with your date, maybe it's time to look for someone that's a better fit for you, personality-wise.

*4. Plain Janes.* Standards of beauty in today's media-saturated world have become so artificially elevated that many otherwise attractive women are convinced they're "homely" because of a slightly bigger nose or a crooked smile. The good news is that most guys don't care about this stuff; the bad news is that a small minority of men have self-esteem issues of their own and will take advantage of yours when given the opportunity. Eric Weisholtz, cofounder of __GetOnTheCouch.com__, says that "a man may see a woman who is kind of attractive, a bit awkward, unrefined and - whether she knows it or not - in dire need of someone to coach her toward virtue. It's like finding a 'make your own girlfriend' kit." Don't feel like being part of a science experiment? Find a guy who likes you for who you are, not what he can make you change about yourself.

*5. Assorted quirks.* Fran Drescher, star of The Nanny, had a piercing, snorting, abrasive laugh - and all it did was send the ratings of her show through the roof and make her a millionaire many times over. That laugh also unmasked a secret crush that most guys didn't even know they had: the hot girl with an unexpected quirk. Says __Lisa Steadman__, author of If He's Not the One, Who Is?: "You know you've met someone who's a keeper when he or she compliments your quirks. Whether it's the snort in your laugh or the way you twirl your hair when you're thinking about something - or the fact that you have to double-check that you hit the alarm button on the car when you get home at night - the right person will think your quirks are adorable." Remember this the next time you're feeling self-conscious about slurping your straw three times as you finish your iced latte. You might just have the guy next to you entranced instead of annoyed!_

- Bob Strauss (http://yahoo.match.com/y/article.aspx?articleid=11876&TrackingID=526103&BannerID=1330766)


----------



## JustThisGuy

For the guys:

_*1. Body odor.* "Double pits to chesty" (the worst slogan in advertising history) aside, not all women appreciate guys who mask their natural scent. Jolene Hanson, the curator of Venice, CA's __G2 Gallery__, is one such example, saying, "What turns me on? Natural body odor - I love a guy who smells like a guy should smell." Perhaps not coincidentally, Hanson says she also likes men who pick up other peoples' discarded trash on the street: "This is something I do myself, and I love it when a guy shares my passion for the environment." If you decide to stop covering up your natural musk, though, bathe often, especially before a date. (Your smell shouldn't overwhelm strangers at the next table or distract your date from getting to know you better.)

*2. Scars and blemishes.* You don't need to procure a genuine, aristocratic Heidelberg dueling scar to win the hearts of ladies; rather, any "interesting" blemish will do the trick - an oddly shaped birthmark, a distinctive mole on your neck, or that gouge on your cheek from when you fell on your toy fire truck as a toddler. Says __Lisa Steadman__, author of If He's Not the One, Who Is?, "Many women are attracted to a man who has scars - partly because scars give the illusion of a dark past, and partly because scars tell a story, and women love a good story about their guy." That said, active, festering wounds still going through the healing process should be kept under wraps until you're well on your way to a committed relationship.

*3. Stereotypically "feminine" traits.* For every woman who demands tough, manly, roughly callused hands (and equally firm handshakes), there's another who prefers the long, slender, lovingly delicate hands of an artiste who's never so much as twisted a Phillips-head screwdriver - and so on down the list of "feminine" traits, like shy smiles, long eyelashes and piercing giggles. Oh, yes, and a fondness for cats. Helen, 52, from Australia, says, "What really gets me is a guy who loves cats. If he'll sit for an hour on the sofa in an awkward position so as not to disturb the cat, it's the cutest thing - a tough guy with a soft heart." You don't have to be the Brawny man to win over a lady, it seems.

*4. Vulnerability.* Sometimes, being a man's man can actually turn women off. An increasing number of women appreciate a guy who will cop to his limitations instead of blustering, bluffing and bullying his way through something he knows absolutely nothing about. Says Carrie, 39, from Ontario: "Personally, I find it attractive for a guy to not get all upset if I do something better than he does - for example, if I'm a better shot at pool, faster at rappelling up a cliff, more knowledgeable about trivia, etc. I'm not saying he should be an underachiever, just someone who can accept he isn't 'the best' at everything." So men, know when to say when and ask for help if you need it; it doesn't make you look weak, it makes you look human.

*5. Awkwardness.* A woman posting to the About.com dating site shares this story: "I met a man years ago at a radio station where I worked. He was a small, nebbishy guy, kinda nerdy and very awkward. He had these big, soulful eyes and a sad, twisted face. The moment I met him, my heart leapt!" Vanessa, 28, from Iowa, also testifies to the "Woody Allen" effect: "My best guy friend (OK, I'm madly in love with him, too) is a paleontologist, and it makes me melt just to listen to him talk about dinosaurs and rocks. I don't always understand exactly what he's even talking about, of course, but I love the passion he has for it and I always get him to explain it to me." So, men, if your guy friends tease you mercilessly about something they'd consider to be a weakness, don't assume women feel the same way. You might be surprised at how charming your meek, unassuming nature is to ladies!_

- Bob Strauss (http://yahoo.match.com/magazine/article.aspx?articleid=11877)


----------



## Double Indemnity

I like scars, guys who like cats, and have felt attraction towards Woody Allen.


----------



## sean88

That's a pretty interesting read. Definitely everything for the women (although freckles is something I've never really thought about in terms of a turn-on.)


----------



## eissejtsuj

A lot of these hit home too. I also like scars, and love the more natural scent of a man (not a slob mind you) just not all that cologne and scented deodorant and then sometimes after shave and scented body soap. 

I also like glasses on a man, prefer a man with a more beta personality and am attracted to eccentric looking and acting people. Although I do give most a fair chance I seem to gravitate towards what most people would consider nerds. 

I also do not find blonde men attractive at all for some reason lol.


----------



## eissejtsuj

eissejtsuj said:


> A lot of these hit home too. I also like scars, and love the more natural scent of a man (not a slob mind you) just not all that cologne and scented deodorant and then sometimes after shave and scented body soap.
> 
> I also like glasses on a man, prefer a man with a more beta personality and am attracted to eccentric looking and acting people. Although I do give most a fair chance I seem to gravitate towards what most people would consider nerds.
> 
> I also do not find blonde men attractive at all for some reason lol.


Edit: oops that last one is a turn off not a turn on lol


----------



## squidlette

I would never have thought any of those unusual. Probably because I admit to each and every one of them - on BOTH lists - being on my personal turn-on list. 

Glasses are super sexy. Rawr.


----------



## TryingMara

I couldn't agree more about the fondness for cats. And I definitely think a guy who's awkward can be so cute. I wish glasses had been on both lists though. I've always found glasses on guys to be extra attractive.


----------



## komorikun

Double Indemnity said:


> I like scars, guys who like cats, and have felt attraction towards Woody Allen.





TryingMara said:


> I couldn't agree more about the fondness for cats. And I definitely think a guy who's awkward can be so cute. I wish glasses had been on both lists though. I've always found glasses on guys to be extra attractive.


Yeah, some guys have photos of themselves with their cat on dating sites. If I see a cat I will always check out the profile. Very sexy.....:love2


----------



## Barette

None of those seem too unusual for me, a lot are ones I thought were pretty well-known.

ETA: Except for plain janes. I just skimmed it, but plain janes are not a turn on, as much as I wish it were true.


----------



## Nathan Talli

I like imperfect teeth. I dunno... a crooked smile makes the person seem more appealing to me for some reason.


----------



## Marakunda

Freckles are sexy.

That's all I have to contribute to this thread...


----------



## PickleNose

JustThisGuy said:


> _*1. Glasses.* Says Jeff, posting on the Yelp.com message boards: "Every guy loves a girl in glasses, but women never seem to know that.
> 
> *2. Freckles.*
> 
> __ *3. An independent streak.*
> 
> *4. Plain Janes.*
> 
> __ *5. Assorted quirks.* Fran Drescher, star of The Nanny, had a piercing, snorting, abrasive laugh - and all it did was send the ratings of her show through the roof and make her a millionaire many times over. That laugh also unmasked a secret crush that most guys didn't even know they had: the hot girl with an unexpected quirk. _


 Every single one of these are absolutely true in my case. I thought I was the only one who thought Fran was unbelievably hot.

And the "Plain Janes" thing too. The more society harps on the airbrushed crash test dummies with their plastic, pursed lips and their backs ridiculously arched, the more I crave the women you see at the grocery store or somewhere.

And I'm irresistibly drawn to independent women even when they're independent to the point of obnoxiousness. It's just hot. I can't explain it.


----------



## fetisha

you forgot farting and belching as a turn off


----------



## Kennnie

how bout acne scars do they count as blemishses?


----------



## PickleNose

Kennnie said:


> how bout acne scars do they count as blemishses?


 I wouldn't say I'm really a fan of blemishes. I'm probably more in the camp of "I overlook them". Acne scars are not really attractive but I've had acne (more or less) since my early teens. I know people don't ask for it and can't help it. I've seen some really attractive women who have quite a few acne scars.


----------



## squidlette

You know, I should be some sort of pinnacle of hotness according to these standards.... yet here I am home alone on a Friday night! 

At least I know it's not me, now. Thanks, OP! I needed the ego boost!

Hehe.


----------



## Gryffindor85

I find glasses incredibly sexy, it's almost a fetish for me. 

However, I'm not sure how accurate these lists are. I'm definitely awkward, vulnerable, and have some feminine traits, plus I love cats, yet women don't seem to go for me.


----------



## northstar1991

I find guys with glasses attractive, stereotypically feminine traits, and someone who can show vulnerability at times. Macho men turn me off.


----------



## Black And Mild

JustThisGuy said:


> _
> *5. Awkwardness.* A woman posting to the About.com dating site shares this story: "I met a man years ago at a radio station where I worked. He was a small, nebbishy guy, kinda nerdy and very awkward. He had these big, soulful eyes and a sad, twisted face. The moment I met him, my heart leapt!" Vanessa, 28, from Iowa, also testifies to the "Woody Allen" effect: "My best guy friend (OK, I'm madly in love with him, too) is a paleontologist, and it makes me melt just to listen to him talk about dinosaurs and rocks. I don't always understand exactly what he's even talking about, of course, but I love the passion he has for it and I always get him to explain it to me." So, men, if your guy friends tease you mercilessly about something they'd consider to be a weakness, don't assume women feel the same way. You might be surprised at how charming your meek, unassuming nature is to ladies!_
> 
> - Bob Strauss (http://yahoo.match.com/magazine/article.aspx?articleid=11877)


I call bull **** on the whole article because of that.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ A statistical journalist and Vanessa seem to think otherwise.  You have to keep in mind that to us social awkwardness is the tip of the iceberg of who most of us with social anxiety are, and may not be a big reason of why we put off people, including the opposite sex.



squidlette said:


> You know, I should be some sort of pinnacle of hotness according to these standards.... yet here I am home alone on a Friday night!
> 
> At least I know it's not me, now. Thanks, OP! I needed the ego boost!
> 
> Hehe.


To Friday nights alone! :high5

*goes back to watching movie at 2 in the morning*


----------



## squidlette

It's only 11:30 here..... whatcha watchin? We could put on the same movie and it's almost-yeah-who-am-I-kidding like watching it with somebody else?


----------



## JustThisGuy

I just watched Mallrats. Not sure what to watch next. Maybe something on OnDemand this time, but not sure what. Open to suggestions? Even if we don't watch it together, something to talk about tomorrow. Heh.


----------



## squidlette

Hmm, I just started up one called Tiny Furniture on Netflix. Just watched I Love You Philip Morris.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Ah, man! I was just looking up Tiny Furniture the other day. Don't have Netflix. It's hard to find anywhere else, it seems. Lena Dunham's indie film, yeah? I want to see the show Girls. Not sure if I'd like it, but I'd give it a try. I'd watch I Love You, Philip Morris, but right now, I'm thinking either The Sitter or Like Crazy. Even though it'll probably be just an "R" rated Adventures in Babysitting, I'm thinking comedy tonight.

Ok...don't want to derail the thread. Haha! (Tell me if you liked Tiny Furniture.)


----------



## squidlette

So far it's terrible..... and I'm fairly into quirky little indie films.

/end hijack


----------



## JustThisGuy

Aw, that sucks. So am I, that's why I was so intrigued. 

Ok, official end. Thread, back to sewing...or stitching. Whatever.


----------



## PickleNose

Black And Mild said:


> I call bull **** on the whole article because of that.


 Well, you have to realize the woman in the article was talking about awkward/nerdy and brilliant scientist. Not awkward and unemployed/barely employed.

There's "awkward nerds" like me who don't care about fashion or anything and then there's the brainiac nerds. I think the latter are the ones who make the girls hearts flutter. I might look and act a bit like the nerds they like but as soon as they find out I'm awkward because I really am inept at everything and I live with my parents, that's where any trace of curiosity ends.


----------



## albrecht

JustThisGuy said:


> 4. Plain Janes. Standards of beauty in today's media-saturated world have become so artificially elevated that many otherwise attractive women are convinced they're "homely" because of a slightly bigger nose or a crooked smile. The good news is that most guys don't care about this stuff; the bad news is that a small minority of men have self-esteem issues of their own and will take advantage of yours when given the opportunity. Eric Weisholtz, cofounder of GetOnTheCouch.com, says that "a man may see a woman who is kind of attractive, a bit awkward, unrefined and - whether she knows it or not - in dire need of someone to coach her toward virtue. It's like finding a 'make your own girlfriend' kit." Don't feel like being part of a science experiment? Find a guy who likes you for who you are, not what he can make you change about yourself.


Where I come from we call this the "librarian effect." A plain looking girl gets off work, shakes out her hair, takes off her glasses, and undoes a button or two and becomes Foxy Brown, a whole lotta woman.


----------



## PickleNose

albrecht said:


> Where I come from we call this the "librarian effect." A plain looking girl gets off work, shakes out her hair, takes off her glasses, and undoes a button or two and becomes Foxy Brown, a whole lotta woman.


 Nope. The glasses, the hair and the attire are all part of the attraction. They're perfect without doing anything. The glasses (in particular) are a fetish for a lot of men. If they take them off, they aren't nearly as appealing as they are with them on.


----------



## Witan

JustThisGuy said:


> For the guys:
> 
> _*1. Body odor.* "Double pits to chesty" (the worst slogan in advertising history) aside, not all women appreciate guys who mask their natural scent. Jolene Hanson, the curator of Venice, CA's __G2 Gallery__, is one such example, saying, "What turns me on? Natural body odor - I love a guy who smells like a guy should smell." Perhaps not coincidentally, Hanson says she also likes men who pick up other peoples' discarded trash on the street: "This is something I do myself, and I love it when a guy shares my passion for the environment." If you decide to stop covering up your natural musk, though, bathe often, especially before a date. (Your smell shouldn't overwhelm strangers at the next table or distract your date from getting to know you better.)
> 
> *2. Scars and blemishes.* You don't need to procure a genuine, aristocratic Heidelberg dueling scar to win the hearts of ladies; rather, any "interesting" blemish will do the trick - an oddly shaped birthmark, a distinctive mole on your neck, or that gouge on your cheek from when you fell on your toy fire truck as a toddler. Says __Lisa Steadman__, author of If He's Not the One, Who Is?, "Many women are attracted to a man who has scars - partly because scars give the illusion of a dark past, and partly because scars tell a story, and women love a good story about their guy." That said, active, festering wounds still going through the healing process should be kept under wraps until you're well on your way to a committed relationship.
> 
> *3. Stereotypically "feminine" traits.* For every woman who demands tough, manly, roughly callused hands (and equally firm handshakes), there's another who prefers the long, slender, lovingly delicate hands of an artiste who's never so much as twisted a Phillips-head screwdriver - and so on down the list of "feminine" traits, like shy smiles, long eyelashes and piercing giggles. Oh, yes, and a fondness for cats. Helen, 52, from Australia, says, "What really gets me is a guy who loves cats. If he'll sit for an hour on the sofa in an awkward position so as not to disturb the cat, it's the cutest thing - a tough guy with a soft heart." You don't have to be the Brawny man to win over a lady, it seems.
> 
> *4. Vulnerability.* Sometimes, being a man's man can actually turn women off. An increasing number of women appreciate a guy who will cop to his limitations instead of blustering, bluffing and bullying his way through something he knows absolutely nothing about. Says Carrie, 39, from Ontario: "Personally, I find it attractive for a guy to not get all upset if I do something better than he does - for example, if I'm a better shot at pool, faster at rappelling up a cliff, more knowledgeable about trivia, etc. I'm not saying he should be an underachiever, just someone who can accept he isn't 'the best' at everything." So men, know when to say when and ask for help if you need it; it doesn't make you look weak, it makes you look human.
> 
> *5. Awkwardness.* A woman posting to the About.com dating site shares this story: "I met a man years ago at a radio station where I worked. He was a small, nebbishy guy, kinda nerdy and very awkward. He had these big, soulful eyes and a sad, twisted face. The moment I met him, my heart leapt!" Vanessa, 28, from Iowa, also testifies to the "Woody Allen" effect: "My best guy friend (OK, I'm madly in love with him, too) is a paleontologist, and it makes me melt just to listen to him talk about dinosaurs and rocks. I don't always understand exactly what he's even talking about, of course, but I love the passion he has for it and I always get him to explain it to me." So, men, if your guy friends tease you mercilessly about something they'd consider to be a weakness, don't assume women feel the same way. You might be surprised at how charming your meek, unassuming nature is to ladies!_
> 
> - Bob Strauss (http://yahoo.match.com/magazine/article.aspx?articleid=11877)


What?? Aside from the first one (I hope:afr), I have *all* of these! I should be attracting women like a magnet! XD


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

PickleNose said:


> Well, you have to realize the woman in the article was talking about awkward/nerdy and brilliant scientist. Not awkward and unemployed/barely employed.
> 
> There's "awkward nerds" like me who don't care about fashion or anything and then there's the brainiac nerds. I think the latter are the ones who make the girls hearts flutter. I might look and act a bit like the nerds they like but as soon as they find out I'm awkward because I really am inept at everything and I live with my parents, that's where any trace of curiosity ends.


I find myself agreeing here. I'm not brilliant though. I have no degree to show off. I also have no style. And currently unemployed. If I would be saying this to a women I was interested in, there would be red flashing no signs in her mind.


----------



## LordScott

glasses on woman are sooo sexy


----------



## rapidfox1

Hhm. I have femine traits, vulnerable, and akward. I can attract girls.


----------



## AllToAll

LOVE that Proust quotation. 

As a laydayyy, I can attest to liking four out of those five traits.

Now, let's go and repost this on every "all women like bad boys," "I don't act like a 'real' man/woman," etc, to shut them up already.


----------



## shadowmask

Brb acting flamboyantly gay, cutting up my face, and never wearing deodorant again.


----------



## Insane1

Time to get a scar... be right back,gonna sharpen me knife.


----------



## AllToAll

shadowmask said:


> Brb acting flamboyantly gay, cutting up my face, and never wearing deodorant again.


So flamboyance is gay man's trait now? :roll

Also, the reason why _I_ find scars attractive is because there's generally a good story to go with it. So let's not go on scarring those pretty faces in vain and instead work on your emotions.


----------



## shadowmask

^OMG. Get a sense of humor for christ's sake.


----------



## albrecht

PickleNose said:


> Nope. The glasses, the hair and the attire are all part of the attraction. They're perfect without doing anything. The glasses (in particular) are a fetish for a lot of men. If they take them off, they aren't nearly as appealing as they are with them on.


Interesting. Isn't that sort of like getting a million dollars in the mail and only being interested in the envelope?


----------



## Revenwyn

I'd rather a man who smells like flowers than a man who has their "natural" scent.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Personal flare is something I admire greatly. Annoys the hell out of me when you get a copy and paste of women going around all talking about the same thing, doing the same thing and mimicking what they think they should behave or look like. Bores the s- out of me. 

Glasses.... depends. Freckles, hells yeah ;].


----------



## xTKsaucex

Witan said:


> What?? Aside from the first one (I hope:afr), I have *all* of these! I should be attracting women like a magnet! XD


its a given list of traits that are unusual for starters. And secondly you'll be amazed by how much people go to hide their true feelings as a result of the opinions of others.


----------



## Witan

xTKsaucex said:


> its a given list of traits that are unusual for starters. And secondly you'll be amazed by how much people go to hide their true feelings as a result of the opinions of others.


Hmm. This might be true. I used to think maybe that was the case, but after asking three girls out and getting three rejections, I figured that I was probably deluding myself. But maybe I just got unlucky.


----------



## PickleNose

albrecht said:


> Interesting. Isn't that sort of like getting a million dollars in the mail and only being interested in the envelope?


 Maybe. I don't know. And don't care. I think women look hot wearing glasses and that's all that matters to me. I don't really care why. I just know that if they look good while wearing them, there's no reason for them to take them off.

That isn't to say she wouldn't still be an attractive woman without her glasses but taking them off implies insecurity. And a man who needs her to take them off before he finds her attractive is perpetuating the mentality that I hate. The one that tells them they need to wear contacts or something because men won't like them in glasses.

Anyway, enough women wear them enough of the time that I know I love it.


----------



## PickleNose

Revenwyn said:


> I'd rather a man who smells like flowers than a man who has their "natural" scent.


 Yeah. That one didn't make much sense to me either. If I don't wear antiperspirant in my armpit region religiously, I can't even stand myself. I can't imagine any woman enjoying that kind of BO.

However, I will say that as a man, I do enjoy the natural smell of a woman's "privates". As long as there are no serious disease processes going on and she keeps it relatively clean, there's no comparison there to armpit odor. It's more floral. I lament the fact that so many women probably believe that area shouldn't have any smell at all.


----------



## RiversEdge

Body odor -- for a man -- I'd like to change that to a scent rather than 'odor'!
I love smelling a man -- if he just naturally smells attractive (clean!!!) - those pheromones mmm
but I also like smelling cologne on a man too - it drives me crazy and it doesn't have to 
be expensive it just has to smell good.

Scars and blemishes -- I don't know, some things give a guy character and personality.
I don't shut down on this.


----------



## komorikun

I always wear contact lenses outside of the house cause I can see better in them. Walking around with glasses on makes me feel sort of dizzy and where the glasses end I can't see (peripheral vision). Especially, walking up or down stairs while wearing glasses is scary. Most glasses also cause pain on the bridge of the nose after a few hours of wear.


----------



## gusstaf

How about scars on women? Are guys okay with that? I have a pretty bad*** one on my leg from a mountain biking accident a few years ago.

There should be a thread in the photo section where you take a picture of your scar and share the story of how it got there.


----------



## xTKsaucex

gustafsg said:


> How about scars on women?.


crack addict

:b naaa, don't know. Like on a guy its one of those characteristics that makes you guess how they got it in the first place.


----------



## Eraserhead

gustafsg said:


> There should be a thread in the photo section where you take a picture of your scar and share the story of how it got there.


Do it! I've got some awesome scars I've always wanted to show off.


----------



## squidlette

Scars are sexy on all genders! I can fall totally in love with a well placed scar on somebody.... especially if there's a badass story to go with it.


----------



## Revenwyn

I have a scar but it's not in a place I'd be willing to share, though I could share the story.


----------



## PickleNose

I LOVE women with crooked/wonky teeth! The singer Jewel, for example. If she had "perfect" teeth, I doubt I'd even know who she is.










I always had a thing for this but I didn't fully realize it when I was younger.


----------



## minimized

By that logic, you'd think there would be one chance for me over the past decade. Apparently my scars and awkwardness have fallen into scary, rather than cute, territory.


----------



## Witan

PickleNose said:


> I LOVE women with crooked/wonky teeth! The singer Jewel, for example. If she had "perfect" teeth, I doubt I'd even know who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always had a thing for this but I didn't fully realize it when I was younger.


I thought the exact opposite XD I always thought that man, Jewel would be super, super attractive if it weren't for her one snaggle tooth.

So instead she's just super attractive


----------



## PickleNose

Witan said:


> I thought the exact opposite XD I always thought that man, Jewel would be super, super attractive if it weren't for her one snaggle tooth.
> 
> So instead she's just super attractive


 What makes her even more attractive to me is that she has (not commonly accepted as desirable) features that I love and she doesn't care what people think. She obviously has the money to "fix" it if she wanted to. I guess it just turns me on even more that she has the guts to face people who are obviously going to be rude about it.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I love cats and I have the slender delicate hands of a poet. Good morning, ladies. 

Seriously though, the information is from yahoo match. It's probably an article to encourage awkward people to feel attractive and use yahoo's dating site.


----------



## squidlette

avoidobot3000 said:


> I love cats and I have the slender delicate hands of a poet. Good morning, ladies.


Alas, Australia is on the wrong side of the ocean.


----------



## PickleNose

I love cats so much I even once defied the orders of my landlord to take in a stray and spent 8 of my last 20 dollars buying him some food and litter.

I like dogs too but frankly, they're a PITA. Once a cat is trained for the litter box, it's clear sailing as long as you know when to empty the thing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

avoidobot3000 said:


> Seriously though, the information is from yahoo match. It's probably an article to encourage awkward people to feel attractive and use yahoo's dating site.


Cynicism, I find, is not an attractive trait.


----------



## buklti

Women who have blonde peach fuzz on their skin. Arms, legs, etc. :yes


----------



## To22

I like a big deep manly voice jk I like a cute voice but women's voices are generally cute to me but I hate the bimbo voice..the one that sounds like your stereotypical "LIKE WHATEVER JENNIFER! I TOTALLY LIKE LOVED YOUR LIP GLOSS, LIKE TOTALLY LET ME HAVE SOME! TOTALLY LIKE LET ME LIKE TOTALLY HAVE SOMEEEEE!" I guess that's a type of mannerism and not a voice but stupid mannerisms are annoying.

The first things I look at on a girls body is in order:
lips
nose
legs

As far as turn ons go >=} I'll keep my weird turn ons to myself


----------



## avoidobot3000

JustThisGuy said:


> Cynicism, I find, is not an attractive trait.


So what if I don't trust anecdotal evidence from a bunch of .com websites that are trying to sell me ****. Where's the science? I need studies, facts, and most importantly: complicated graphs! :mum
Luckily, I'm only interested in women.


----------



## Watercoulour

I like:
-glasses
-vulnerability
-awkwardness
-independence 
-romantics
- preferably tall/slender men o.o


----------



## avoidobot3000

In conclusion: everyone finds different things attractive. Now, gather round and I will tell you about my scar. :group

I have a small scar on my forehead: when I was about 2-3 years old, I woke up early one morning to watch cartoons, I was super excited about watching cartoons. I ran towards the lounge room, and along the way I accidentally ran head first into chair, a stationary chair. I needed 3 stitches. 8) 
Good afternoon, ladies.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## PickleNose

Watercoulour said:


> I like:
> -glasses
> -vulnerability
> -awkwardness
> -independence
> -romantics
> - *preferably tall/slender men* o.o


 I was getting excited until I saw this last one. I'm afraid I'm a little.....rotund.


----------



## Andre

I have several scars but they're not the result of doing anything badass. Falling backwards onto a drainage pipe while severely drunk? Falling on my face riding my bike on patches of ice? Or getting a scab ripped off by my bratty lil brother? Or gashing my thumb on a rail because I slipped on redwood needle-covered stairs while hauling trash in the rain, in flip-flops? Are these really attractive? Besides the hauling trash in the rain part.


----------



## heroin

JustThisGuy said:


> For the guys:
> _*3. Stereotypically "feminine" traits.*
> ....
> *4. Vulnerability.*
> ....
> *5. Awkwardness.
> ...
> *_


Yeah, not buying it.

They're probably using completely different meanings for those words than can be found in the dictionary.


----------



## Kris10

Glasses (thick black ones) = Yes
Natural body oder = NO!
Scars = no
Awkwardness = yes

and MUST LOVE CATS!!!!!!!! and all animals^_^


----------



## TmastermanT

Brb going to go scar myself.


----------



## PickleNose

Kris10 said:


> Glasses (thick black ones) = Yes


 I'll never understand why the Buddy Holly glasses came back. Let alone why anyone would find them attractive.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I like'em.



TmastermanT said:


> Brb going to go scar myself.


Hah!


----------



## PickleNose

^ I don't


----------



## Innamorata

Number five.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ You like awkwardness from a guy? Or are you promotoing quirks as a trait for a woman?


----------



## Innamorata

I like awkwardness. My boyfriend is awkward, it's adorable.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Oh, ok. Cool. < My excuse for a thread bump.


----------



## Innamorata

Do you need an excuse?


----------



## moxosis

I don't get the glasses, it indicates poor eye sight, nothing sexy about that. If people use glasses to look intelligent then they are fake, thats not sexy either. I find glasses a turn off.


----------



## millenniumman75

Citrus-scented perfume.


----------



## meeps

moxosis said:


> I don't get the glasses, it indicates poor eye sight, nothing sexy about that. If people use glasses to look intelligent then they are fake, thats not sexy either. I find glasses a turn off.


Myopia is sexy.


----------



## PickleNose

moxosis said:


> I don't get the glasses, it indicates poor eye sight, nothing sexy about that. If people use glasses to look intelligent then they are fake, thats not sexy either. I find glasses a turn off.


 There's such a thing as being too rational and practical. People do not wear glasses to look intelligent (most people who wear them don't anyway). They wear them because they need them. People wear clothing because society is extremely modest. Nevertheless, we have grown accustomed to seeing people in clothing and we do include what someone is wearing in our overall evaluation of the person.

A pair of glasses may be intended to fix your eyesight but they still change your appearance. And some people find the way they look appealing.


----------



## YahYouBetcha

i love guys with glasses, i dont know why thats so "unusual."


----------



## PickleNose

millenniumman75 said:


> Citrus-scented perfume.


 I was in a store a few days ago and I walked by a group of women and caught a whiff of this perfume. It wasn't citrus but whatever it was, it was literally almost intoxicating. I usually hate perfume. I was actually tempted to ask which one was wearing that and what it was.


----------



## pita

JustThisGuy said:


> For the guys:
> 
> _*1. Body odor.*_


----------



## moxosis

Double Indemnity said:


> I like scars, guys who like cats, and have felt attraction towards Woody Allen.


What kind of scars? Hollywood scars or reality scars like this.


----------



## Double Indemnity

moxosis said:


> What kind of scars? Hollywood scars or reality scars like this.


I mainly like emotional scars - just kidding. My ex-husband has a pretty major scar from a car accident. I found it sexy.


----------



## McdonaldMiller

Gryffindor85 said:


> I find glasses incredibly sexy, it's almost a fetish for me.
> 
> However, I'm not sure how accurate these lists are. I'm definitely awkward, vulnerable, and have some feminine traits, plus I love cats, yet women don't seem to go for me.


 Lol me too. Cept I hate cats. I sneeze on them.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Worth resurrecting, I think.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Barette said:


> None of those seem too unusual for me, a lot are ones I thought were pretty well-known.
> 
> ETA: Except for plain janes. I just skimmed it, *but plain janes are not a turn on, as much as I wish it were true.*


 They're not a universal turn on but they definitely do it for some guys.


----------



## arnie

YahYouBetcha said:


> i love guys with glasses, i dont know why thats so "unusual."


Sexy nerd alert:


----------



## JustThisGuy

WillYouStopDave said:


> They're not a universal turn on but they definitely do it for some guys.


I'd say most. Seeing a girl without makeup or much makeup makes her seem comfortable. And looking comfortable is attractive, imo.


----------



## ThisGirl15

These are actually pretty accurate. 

I defiantly find the last three guy traits to be really attractive.


----------



## Raeden

JustThisGuy said:


> For the guys:
> 
> _*1. Body odor.*
> _


_

Too many of my classmates already think that deodorant is optional. I don't consider it to be a good thing. @[email protected]_


----------



## JustThisGuy

Raeden said:


> Too many of my classmates already think that deodorant is optional. I don't consider it to be a good thing. @[email protected]


:teeth


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Raeden said:


> Too many of my classmates already think that deodorant is optional. I don't consider it to be a good thing. @[email protected]


 Yeah. I don't think I ever met any females (IRL) who were crazy about musty men.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I have acne scars. That should do the trick.


----------



## Maryanne1986

ons:
confidence
broad shoulders
good teeth
men who are willing to be loved and can convey love onto me
men who make me laugh

offs;
bad teeth
short men
men who think they are gods gift with 50millions muscles protruding out of their two sizes too small t shirt
scruffiness 
rudeness or prudish behaviour


----------



## nubly

Maryanne1986 said:


> ons:
> confidence
> broad shoulders
> good teeth
> men who are willing to be loved and can convey love onto me
> men who make me laugh
> 
> offs;
> bad teeth
> short men
> men who think they are gods gift with 50millions muscles protruding out of their two sizes too small t shirt
> scruffiness
> rudeness or prudish behaviour


Ate the British with bad teeth stereo type true?


----------



## Schmosby

nubly said:


> Ate the British with bad teeth stereo type true?


No more than the sterotype of Americans being stupid and gullible

I like glasses, braces, speech impediments such as lisps, freckles on black women, plain Janes, awkwardness.


----------



## meepie

The guy I am dating right now really likes glasses. We're both teachers though, so I'm not sure. I agree with the independent streak - I think everyone wants an intellectual stimulating partner, one that can challenge views but not so much that you get in an argument. I tend to do this on dates when I don't agree but of course in a tactful way and they still go alright so


----------



## Maryanne1986

nubly said:


> Ate the British with bad teeth stereo type true?


some have bad teeth some dont .... its horrible though


----------

